# Having a bad night. Need support



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

Feel like I cant think. Like my brain is stuck. Maybe its the luvox (my meds I take for ocd). Sometimes I get ocd and think "what if I mistakenly double dossed and now im gonna lose my mind"? What If I forgot that I already took that pill and took another one...anyway I just feel like I cant think...mind is stuck. Anyone else ever feel that way?

Just want to make sure Im not goign crazy and its just the DP.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I take Luvox too. I usually feel that way when i get tired (like tonight). Sometimes a good nights sleep can help.


----------



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I take Luvox too. I usually feel that way when i get tired (like tonight). Sometimes a good nights sleep can help.


Thanks Theone2

So you think its the luvox making me feel like I cant think/mind stuck? Not the dp?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dillpickle said:


> anyway I just feel like I cant think...mind is stuck. Anyone else ever feel that way?


Yes, definitely. I get that at LEAST once a day. It sucks. I have OCD too! I guess you just gotta wait till it passes.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It is probably the DP. Do you feel anxiety when you feel like this???


----------



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> It is probably the DP. Do you feel anxiety when you feel like this???


No. I feel anxiety when I focus on the feeling though. Then again anxiety is such a weird thing, Ive read that you can be feeling it and not even know it.


----------



## dillpickle (Oct 2, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Yes, definitely. I get that at LEAST once a day. It sucks. I have OCD too! I guess you just gotta wait till it passes.


Glad Im not alone. Just want to make sure my brain isnt gonna stop workign and Im not gonna end up a vegetable starting at the walls. I hate dp!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

dillpickle said:


> No. I feel anxiety when I focus on the feeling though. Then again anxiety is such a weird thing, Ive read that you can be feeling it and not even know it.


Yes, i agree. Anxiety is a weird thing.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dillpickle said:


> Glad Im not alone. Just want to make sure my brain isnt gonna stop workign and Im not gonna end up a vegetable starting at the walls. I hate dp!


No definitely not! I used to fear stuff like that, too. DP sucks majorly! Gahhh


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just dropping in to say that dillpickle is the most awesome name ever







*eating a dill pickle* 
Hope u feel better


----------

